# Warhammer 40k: space marine more revealed



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Well the forces of Chaos are in the Warhammer 40k: space marine game, so it wont be just Orks you'll be gunning down. 

http://www.destructoid.com/chaos-comes-to-warhammer-40-000-space-marine-196955.phtml


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Damn those are the coolest heretics i've ever seen. Wonder how badass Chaos Space Marines will look.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I am so stoked for this game!

Can not wait to be fighting for the Emperor on my Xbox :victory:


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great find, this just rose my expectations for the game quite a bit.

My only problem with this is that now the game is going to get even more haters because they all think that every CSM is a 10,000 year old veteran who fought against the Primarchs on Terra and personally slew Rogal Dorn.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Wusword77 said:


> Great find, this just rose my expectations for the game quite a bit.
> 
> My only problem with this is that now the game is going to get even more haters because they all think that every CSM is a 10,000 year old veteran who fought against the Primarchs on Terra and personally slew Rogal Dorn.


You mean that they didn't?


Gonna have to sell a kidney to get the game ... but you can live with only one right?


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Well, there are those, and then there are the traitor Ultramarine successors. Meethinks we won't see too many of the former.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

BURN HERETICS! Yea, thats the first thing I came to think about.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice find now all we need is THQ to tell us''WHEN THE DAME GAME COMES OUT''unish::suicide::shout:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

If this is why its taking longer than I thought it would for the game to come out, then that is one hell of a reasonable excuse. Also interesting since the original idea for the game initially included chaos forces anyway, then they changed it and made it look like it was just Orks. hm. Well hopefully this is true, cant wait to play the game regardless.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Here are some of the outher pics.
View attachment 12071


View attachment 12072


View attachment 12073


View attachment 12074


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Really can't wait for this one to come out!!


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

So now I need to add a console to my list of things to buy.

Looks amazing. Hopefully it'll tide me over until DMO.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

You wont need to buy a console for it as, if i remember rightly it is also been released on PC as well as 360 and ps3.
http://uk.pc.ign.com/objects/143/14352253.html


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice to see a warhammer game that isn't rts for once


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

DAMN! Those shot's look great. I've got a good feeling about this game


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Needs more cow bell.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Since when are lasguns green?!

Regards, still looks cash.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> Since when are lasguns green?!
> 
> Regards, still looks cash.


Since either papa Nurgle scratched his ass with one or a Necron warrior had sexy time with one...

First game that had me considering buying a console just to play it, then they also added the PC as a release platform


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice pictures, gonna have to get some cash soon, though, if I want the game.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

All of my lascannons are green firing light ... red is of the Sith and only Vader can come back from the Darkside ... they have DAMN GOOD cookies!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

(Concerning the Phantom Titan)



Codex Todd said:


> credit card in bits after last lot of eldar mini's released any one know the going rates on a kidney?? must have one and agree looks to be quite a bit taller than the original armourcast phantom!!




(Concerning the upcoming Space Marine game)



OIIIIIIO said:


> You mean that they didn't?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Damn people, stop flooding the black market!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Space Marine Hits This August

THQ has confirmed it will ship Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine this August worldwide for PC, Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3. The publisher also revealed a handful of new screenshots, confirming the inclusion of the Chaos army. 

"The addition of Chaos forces adds more variety to the Space Marine single-player campaign by complementing the animalistic and horde-like Orks with a much more powerful and strategic enemy," THQ said. 

"While Titus can dispatch dozens of Orks alone, the Chaos Space Marines are more than capable of going toe-to-toe with him, especially with the support of Renegade Militia, Tainted Psykers and Bloodletter Daemons, among other units."

(It's About Fucking Time):victory:

Here is the link: http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/115/1157754p1.html


----------

